# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ինֆորմատիկա առարկան առանց պրոյեկտոր

## mnowak

Ողջույն !!!

Մի այսպիսի գիտաֆանտաստիկ վիճակի մասին ասեմ, հուսով որ մի հետաքրքիր իդեյա կտաք  :Smile: 

Աշխատանքի եմ անցել մի հանրակրթական դպրոցում որպես ինֆորմատիկա առարկայի ուսուցիչ ու կանգնել փաստի առաջ որ դասարանում չկա պրոյեկտոր, բայց հարկավորա դասավանդել Adobe Photoshop, Corel Draw, MS Office ծրագրերը (էլ չասեմ ամեն ծրագրին քանի ժամա ուս. ծրագրով տրված, դա ղժժալու ու լրիվ ուրիշ թեմայա) 30 աշակերտի 9-10 շատ թե քիչ աշխատող համակարգիչներով:

Դպրոցում կա մենակ մի պրոյկեկտոր որի վրա դողում են ու որպես ուսուցչի գործիք չեն տրամադրում: Դե ասեք ձեր իդեյաները խնդրեմ, ես չեմ դուք եք, առանց գործիք ո՞նց էֆեկտիվ դաս տամ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ողջույն !!!
> 
> Մի այսպիսի գիտաֆանտաստիկ վիճակի մասին ասեմ, հուսով որ մի հետաքրքիր իդեյա կտաք 
> 
> Աշխատանքի եմ անցել մի հանրակրթական դպրոցում որպես ինֆորմատիկա առարկայի ուսուցիչ ու կանգնել փաստի առաջ որ դասարանում չկա պրոյեկտոր, բայց հարկավորա դասավանդել Adobe Photoshop, Corel Draw, MS Office ծրագրերը (էլ չասեմ ամեն ծրագրին քանի ժամա ուս. ծրագրով տրված, դա ղժժալու ու լրիվ ուրիշ թեմայա) 30 աշակերտի 9-10 շատ թե քիչ աշխատող համակարգիչներով:
> 
> Դպրոցում կա մենակ մի պրոյկեկտոր որի վրա դողում են ու որպես ուսուցչի գործիք չեն տրամադրում: Դե ասեք ձեր իդեյաները խնդրեմ, ես չեմ դուք եք, առանց գործիք ո՞նց էֆեկտիվ դաս տամ:


Էսպես թե էնպես էդ ծրագրերի յուրացման համար սեփական փորձն ա շատ կարևոր, այսինքն որ շատ բզբզան: Խմբերի բաժանի, ամեն կոմպի մոտ նստացրու երեք աշակերտի, հերթով մոտեցիր, ինչ-որ բան ցույց տուր, հանձնարարի անել, անցիր մյուսին: Էնպես արա, որ ցանկացած պահի բոլորը զբաղմունք ունենան, իսկ երեք լսեն քեզ, նայեն քո ցույց տվածը: Ինչ խոսք, որոշ դեպքերում պրոյեկտորն անփոխարինելի գործիք է:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Պրոյեկտորի իմաստն էն ա, որ դու ինչ անում ես, բոլորը տեսնեն, իսկ դրա համար մի տարբերակ էլ կա։ Կոմպերի վրա գցում ես հատուկ ծրագիր, որ դու քո կոմպի վրա ինչ անես, մնացած էկրանների վրա ցույց տա։

----------

Tiger29 (17.02.2015), Ձայնալար (18.02.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Պրոյեկտորի իմաստն էն ա, որ դու ինչ անում ես, բոլորը տեսնեն, իսկ դրա համար մի տարբերակ էլ կա։ Կոմպերի վրա գցում ես հատուկ ծրագիր, որ դու քո կոմպի վրա ինչ անես, մնացած էկրանների վրա ցույց տա։


Էնքանով հարմար չի, որ պրոյեկտորով ցույց տալուց ավելի հարմար ա, որ երեխեքը միաժամանակ փորձեն էլ տեսածը:

----------


## mnowak

խնդիրը էնա որ երկուական աշակերտ նստելու դեպքում, տաս հոգի էլ ազատ ա մնալու: Եթե իրանց էլ նստացնեմ էն երկուսների "գլխին" բառդակը արդեն ես կսարքեմ, իսկ եթե լինի պրոյեկտոր, աշխատողները կաշխատեն իսկ ազատ նստածները կնայեն, իսկ հետո իրանք փոխարիումով կնստեն կոմպերի մոտ: 
Ամեն դեպքում մերսի պատասխանների համար, եթե էլի իդեաներ լինի կխնդրեմ գրեք  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> խնդիրը էնա որ երկուական աշակերտ նստելու դեպքում, տաս հոգի էլ ազատ ա մնալու: Եթե իրանց էլ նստացնեմ էն երկուսների "գլխին" բառդակը արդեն ես կսարքեմ, իսկ
>  եթե լինի պրոյեկտոր, աշխատողները կաշխատեն իսկ ազատ նստածները կնայեն, իսկ հետո իրանք փոխարիումով կնստեն կոմպերի մոտ: 
> Ամեն դեպքում մերսի պատասխանների համար, եթե էլի իդեաներ լինի կխնդրեմ գրեք


Տնօրենի սենյակի մեծ հեռուստացույցը բերել, կպցնել կոմպին, ու դրա վրա ցույցը տալ ։)

----------


## Chuk

> Դպրոցում կա մենակ մի պրոյկեկտոր որի վրա դողում են ու որպես ուսուցչի գործիք չեն տրամադրում:


Իսկ ընդհանրապես պետք ա պահանջել էդ պրոյեկտորի տրամադրումը: 

Հաստատ ավելի կարևոր ա ուսումնական պրոցեսում սարքն օգտագործելը, քան ինչ-որ տափակ պրեզենտացիաների ժամանակ հիմար սլայդշոուներ ցույց տալը, կամ կինո նայելը:

----------


## mnowak

> Տնօրենի սենյակի մեծ հեռուստացույցը բերել, կպցնել կոմպին, ու դրա վրա ցույցը տալ ։)


Այ եթե ես ասեի թե ո՞ր դպրոցի մասինա խոսքը ու թե ի՞նչ հեռուստացույցա տնօրենի սենյալում, նման առաջարկ գուցե չլիներ  :LOL:

----------


## mnowak

> Իսկ ընդհանրապես պետք ա պահանջել էդ պրոյեկտորի տրամադրումը: 
> 
> Հաստատ ավելի կարևոր ա ուսումնական պրոցեսում սարքն օգտագործելը, քան ինչ-որ տափակ պրեզենտացիաների ժամանակ հիմար սլայդշոուներ ցույց տալը, կամ կինո նայելը:


Կինո դժվար թե նայվումա, բայց իհարկե սարքը ավելի կարևորա կրթման նպատակով քանթե որ չորանա ու վրեն դողան: Բայց մի սենց բան կա, եթե ես բարձր մակարդակներով պահանջեմ դա կարողա տխուր հետևանքներ ունենա ... իսկ սովորական (աշխարհիկ) մակարդակով ստացել եմ մերժում ւ մեկ շաբաթա արդեն առանց դրա եմ ոտով ու ձեռով եմ բացատրում:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Առանց շարիկի պինգ-պոնգ պարապելու պես բան ա: Էդ երեխեքը տանը կոմպ ունե՞ն: Կարաս լաբ-եր (տե՞նց ա կոչվում) սարքես ՝ քայլ առ քայլ նկարագրվող փոքր նախագիծ ցույց տաս Աթեիստի ասած տարբերակով, հետո հանձնարարես, որ տանը անեն: Հետո դասարանում ամեն մեկին հերթով մի կտոր անել տաս, համոզվելու համար, որ սովորել են: Եթե տանն էլ չունեն կոմպ անհույս ա: Առանց անհատական համակարգչի ոչ մի բան էլ չեն սովորի: Էդ դպրոցը Հայաստանո՞ւմ ա: Միգուցե փորձես համակարգիչներ հավաքել՝ նվիրատվությունների տեսքով:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նշված պայմաններում իմ կարծիքով իմ առաջարկած տարբերակը՝ ծրագրով, լրիվ նորմալ ա։
Կոմպերի քանակը սենց թե նենց չի հերիքում աշակերտների քանակին, մի կոմպի դեմը նստում ա 2-3 հոգի։
Երեքով նայում են թե ինչ ա կատարվում, հետո է հերթով փորձում են նույնն անել։
Ի՞նչ տարբերություն դա պատին են նայում, թե՞ իրանց էկրանին, մեկ ա, չեն կարանալու նայելուն զուգահեռ անել։

----------

Chuk (18.02.2015), Ձայնալար (18.02.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Մեկ ա՝ էս տարբերակն ա ավելի լավը: Հեչ որ չէ անհատական մոտեցման պատճառով:



> Էսպես թե էնպես էդ ծրագրերի յուրացման համար սեփական փորձն ա շատ կարևոր, այսինքն որ շատ բզբզան: Խմբերի բաժանի, ամեն կոմպի մոտ նստացրու երեք աշակերտի, հերթով մոտեցիր, ինչ-որ բան ցույց տուր, հանձնարարի անել, անցիր մյուսին: Էնպես արա, որ ցանկացած պահի բոլորը զբաղմունք ունենան, իսկ երեք լսեն քեզ, նայեն քո ցույց տվածը: Ինչ խոսք, որոշ դեպքերում պրոյեկտորն անփոխարինելի գործիք է:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սենց մինչև հասնի վերջին եռյակին ու ինչ որ բան ցույց տա (ինչը տեսականորեն պտի լինի նույնը ինչ առաջին եռյակին ա ցույց տվել, որտև անհատական պիտի լինի հանձնարարությունը, ոչ թե դասը), դասաժամը կպրծնի։
Իմ ասածով սաղին ցույց ա տալիս նույն բանը, ով ինչ հարց ունի տալիս ա, ստանում ա պատասխաններ, ու համոզվելուց հետո, որ սաղ հասկացել են, սկսում ա անհատական վարժություններ տալ։

----------


## mnowak

ես չէի ասի որ կա նորմալ աշխատող լոկալ ցանց, բայց եթե նգհյնիսն լիներ էլ քաոսի մեջ screen sharing-ով խնդիրը կլուծվեր միայն մասնակի: Ամեն դեպքում ես կրկին խոսացի խեկավարության հետ ու ասացի որ առանց ձեռք եմ ... ու ես կունենամ պրոյեկտոր  :Smile:  դասարանը կունենա գործող աշխատանքային ուսուցման գործիք:

Բոլորին մերսիներ  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.02.2015), Ձայնալար (19.02.2015)

----------


## John

Իսկ եթե պրոյեկտորի հարց լուծե՞նք։ Որ Mnowakը իր անունից տանի, իր դասաժամի համար օգտագործի։ Աչքովս ընկել է չինական խանութներում (pandawill.com)-ում մասնավորապես, <100$ով կարելի է ճարել տնային կինոթատրոնի համար նախատեսված պրոյեկտոր։ Ինձ թվում ա իրան կարելի է լսարանում էլ օգտագործել։
Օրինակ՝ 
մեկ
երկու
երեք

----------


## Chuk

> Սենց մինչև հասնի վերջին եռյակին ու ինչ որ բան ցույց տա (ինչը տեսականորեն պտի լինի նույնը ինչ առաջին եռյակին ա ցույց տվել, որտև անհատական պիտի լինի հանձնարարությունը, ոչ թե դասը), դասաժամը կպրծնի։
> Իմ ասածով սաղին ցույց ա տալիս նույն բանը, ով ինչ հարց ունի տալիս ա, ստանում ա պատասխաններ, ու համոզվելուց հետո, որ սաղ հասկացել են, սկսում ա անհատական վարժություններ տալ։


Քուա՞նշ  :Jpit:

----------


## mnowak

դա իհարկե անհավատալու բաներ եք առաջարկում , բայց չեմ կարծում որ դպրոցը դեմ կլինի կամ չի ընդունի նման նվեր  :Smile:

----------


## sahakuan

կներեք մի հարց.ինչ տարբերություն ճարտարագիտականի և շինարարականի ինֆորմատիկա և հաշվողական տեխնիկա բաժինների միջև

----------


## mnowak

Ենթադրում եմ որ մեկում խորացված անցնում են AutoCAD իսկ մյուսում ArchiCAD ...
ամենայն հավանականությամբ սիմվոլիկ կարողա լինի տրամաբանական ծրագրավորում որոշ սկրիպտների համար բայց կարողա և չլինի

----------


## Songofill

Միևնույն ժամանակ Գանայում ...


Sent from my SM-J320H using Tapatalk

----------

Yellow Raven (05.03.2018), Աթեիստ (04.03.2018), Նաիրուհի (15.03.2018)

----------

